# swiss chard



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Swiss Chard is very easy to grow and makes a good companion planted alongside tomatoes. I planted red, orange, and white this year. It is in the spinach family and tastes as good as it looks raw, steamed or cooked. its very colorful and I have shared with people this year who have never eaten it before and they came back for more..these are growing right along beside my maters


----------

